# For all their differences these computers all succumb neatly



## v-i-o-r-e-l

Iată o propoziţie pe care nu o înţeleg, deşi înţeleg fiecare cuvânt:
For all their differences at the physical level and the design level, these computers all succumb neatly to the same simple strategy of interpretation: ​Poate să o traducă cineva?
Mulţumesc


----------



## Bântuit

Iată încercarea mea :

" Pentru toate diferențele la nivel fizic și desen nivel  ,aceste computere se sucombă unei 

  aceeași strategie de interpretare."


----------



## farscape

Mi-ar tebui şi restul frazei, pentru acum numai atât:

Cu toate diferenţele la nivel de hardware şi arhitectură, aceste computere se pretează elegant la aceeaşi strategie simplă de interpretare:

Dar mie nu-mi sună bine interpretare, de aceea am nevoie de restul frazei.

Later,


----------



## v-i-o-r-e-l

> Mi-ar tebui şi restul frazei...


Din păcate mi-ar lua prea mult spaţiu ca să redau întregul context. Propoziţia în limba engleză este este extrasă din _Kinds of Minds_ de Daniel Dennett (http://www.amnation.com/vfr/archives/014217.html)

Consultând şi alte păreri, cred că s-ar putea traduce:
Cu toate diferenţele la nivel de hardware şi arhitectură, aceste computere cedează în mod clar la aceeaşi strategie simplă de interpretare:​Mulţumesc mult pentru răspunsuri.


----------



## farscape

> aceste computere cedează în mod clar la aceeaşi strategie simplă de interpretare


 
Din curiozitate am căutat textul întreg pe net:

"...succumb neatly to the same simple strategy of interpretation: just think of them as rational agents who want to win, and who know the rules and principles of chess and the positions of the pieces on the board. Instantly your problem of predicting and interpreting their behavior is made vastly easier..."

După mine  este clar că maşinile în cauză nu cedează la această interpretare a construcţiei "computers succumb neatley" - cel puţin in limba româna.

Aici avem un concept definit: calculatorul - jucător de şah, iar autorul articolului propune o anumită variantă (simplă şi eficientă, deci elegantă) de interpretare a conceptului.

Best,


----------

